# Is this a Dragon Scale or a Plakat?



## andihender (Jan 19, 2013)

Hubby and I bought a new betta after Christmas that was labeled at Petsmart as a Dragon Scale Betta (male). After doing some additional research, our betta guy, Grumpy, may be more accurately labeled as a Plakat. We like him no matter what, but now we're curious as to what he really is. Thanks in advance for your valuable expertise.

P.S. The picture was taken while he was still in his travel cup (I don't want anyone to think we keep our tank that dirty).


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

He looks like a dragonscale plakat! Very beautiful


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

how do you know if its a dragon scale?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes, he is a Dragon scale Plakat or PK.

Dragon scale is just a type of scale, like a coloration. See how thick his blue scales look and how they form over his face and stuff? That is called Dragon scales because they are thicker than the normal scales. So any fin type can be a Dragon scale, it has nothing to do with being Plakat or not.

Plakat is simply a short finned Betta, closer to the wild Betta's. Long finned Betta's are actually a produce of select breeding, they aren't "natural" as in, you wouldn't find them in the wild. That's why some HM (halfmoon) fins can be longer than a different HM, it all depends on the breeding. So PK is just in relation to his fin lengths, so he is both PK and DS otherwise denoted as DSPK (dragon scale plakat).


----------



## andihender (Jan 19, 2013)

*Thanks!*

Good deal, y'all! Thanks for the info and happy New Year's Day! Grumpy is celebrating by doing laps in his new home (Is 10 gallons too much for one little betta guy? We think not.).


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Totally not too much! He'll get used to his domain soon enough! Often they will be super hyper and tank surf or do the opposite and be lethargic when introduced to a new home, or they won't eat but no worries, he will settle in soon enough! Just give him some time ^^


----------



## andihender (Jan 19, 2013)

Good to know! Grumpy seems to be adjusting well and is already taking advantage of his leaf hammock (when he takes a moment to rest). He also open and closes his mouth at us when we approach the tank. It's like he's talking to us, but more likely he thinks we're going to feed him. We haven't had a betta do that before though.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

lol yeah, my mom mimics one of our girl's who is at her house when the Betta does that. Mom will go up to the tank and mimic her and I just roll my eyes since she didn't want a pet in the first place, well long story but not one she had to take care of is all. But yeah, it's normal behavior and kind of like a dog begging for food ^_^


----------

